
Show HN: headless WordPress hosting—make your WP secure and up to 10x faster - nkkollaw
https://www.hardypress.com/?ref=HN
======
nkg
I work for a company that got its wordpress sites nastily hacked many times,
and I also came to the conclusion that the only to secure this thing is (to
update regularly and) to serve static pages. I have imagined a workaround with
the module WP-Super Cache in order to achieve that. I'm just saying that their
is, sadly, a need for this.

